
I'm selling my future - jasondoesstuff
http://buymyfuture.com
======
jasondoesstuff
Hello HN community. I'm doing something big and bold. I'm offering the
opportunity for my fellow creators, makers, entrepreneurs, to get access to my
life's work and join a private community for just $1,000.

